# Editing HDS Waypoints



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Has anyone figured out an easy way to edit .usr (version 4) waypoint files off the Lowrance HDS units?

I know how to get them onto my SD card and into my PC and I can open them with easygps but the editing capability is very limited. 

I like to save my waypoint files with a particular icon for type of fish, date caught, water temp etc so I can see at a glance on my screen what the waypoints mean. I also then like to add more detail in the dialogue box that opens when I click on a waypoint. 

I know I can do this on the unit itself but scrolling back & forth/up & down takes an age for each waypoint with the net result that I don't do it. What I would like to do is after each trip upload the datapoints to my PC, edit the datapoints as above and then download them back to my unit.


----------

